# Video of a snow leopard hunting



## barriecusvein (Apr 2, 2006)

im not sure if the show planet earth is showing in the states, but its just finished for now here in the uk. all of the clips are brilliant, but the snow leopard one is my fave. ive never seen any animal move with such grace and balance. just click on the live organisms drop down menu and click on snow leopard hunt. prepare to be amazed!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/animals/planetearth/flashapp/flashvideo.shtml

ps flash 8 required, if you dont have it there is another page where you can stream the videos with real player here


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 2, 2006)

Way cool! Thanks for sharing... beautiful animal.


----------



## bignick (Apr 2, 2006)

I was blocked because I am not in the UK, I wonder how you got it MA-Caver...and I'm too lazy to hunt down a proxy in the UK...


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 2, 2006)

I got this message...

Non-UK users
Unfortunately you are unable to access this content. This is offered only to audiences in the UK.
In the UK but not able to access the content?
We are aware that some UK users trying to access the UK-only Planet Earth pages are not getting access. If this applies to you, or if you would like more explanation about this, please go to the FAQ section on the BBC Broadband site.

TW


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 2, 2006)

Blocked also but I think if you look at my avatar you will be able to guess what one of my favorite animals is


----------



## barriecusvein (Apr 3, 2006)

ok, afer some searching found this. its not as good a video as the other one, but you still get to see it running down almost vertical rocks. this one should be available to everyone, and needs real player. its the top video link on the page that you want.


----------

